# Boat Engine Repair Review Jolly Rogers/ Livingston Marine



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

On the dates listed: 10/20/16, 3/2/17 and 3/31/17

My boat was brought to Jolly Rogers and Shane Livingston's business for service work on three separate occasions for the same issue. Unfortunately, the services were inadequate and in some cases redundant, rendering the boat inoperable and the problem not fixed. This is exponentially shown by the negligence of two bolts missing from the powerhead covering and a flat screwdriver left in the engine compartment by the mechanic on 3/31/17, I noticed this after the boat quit running and I pulled the cowling off . 

The boat engine was not fixed as promised, and the last reply was that he was "baffled". After being assured that the boat was fixed the last time, it died on me in Bayou Texar. I approached Shane requesting a refund since there is no way that I would let him work on it a fourth time. It has been two weeks regarding requesting refund for his advertised "100% guarantee". If anyone is interested in seeing the receipts, I will post them to show what work was supposedly done and how I was charged for items twice. 


Since this time, another shop has looked at boat and has found that the fuel water separator was cross threaded and the low pressure fuel pump was incorrectly installed, both of these parts were originally place by Shane. 

These are the amounts paid to Livingston Marine

10/20/16	Parts and Labor $1369.52
3/2/17	Parts and Labor: $808.30
3/31/17 Parts and Labor: $631

I would avoid this shop and mechanic, not sure why their quality of service has dropped off, hopefully they man up and do the right thing.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Willing to bet there is far more to this story as I and many others on here have used Shane in the past and you are the first complaint I have seen. Waiting for the reply from Livingstone Marine.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bunch of them $2 words


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

I seriously doubt there is more as what the OP described is the exact same situation that occurred with my fathers boat. I just never posted a poor review because I knew he was well liked on here. The boat was taken to him three different times, often sitting there months at a time before being worked on, Shane was "baffled" about why the engine wouldn't run correctly or say it was working only to find out it didn't work when we took it out. Shane suggested we needed a new motor.

Dad eventually came and got the boat from him after being with Shane for about two years total. Brand new batteries no longer good because how long the boat sat there. Anyways, he sold it to a friend for cheap. Said friend found the issue and cause for the alarm in about 15 mins. A SAFETY SWITCH-replaced it, all is good with the boat. He offered to sell the boat back to Dad, but Dad refused costing him 4,000 in boat value plus what was paid to Shane approximately 800 bucks. 

It is what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

I welcome a reply from Shane. I took the boat to him since he had worked on my old 2 stroke Evinrude years ago and had no issues other than his removing a new primer bulb to use on one of his other motors, but he replaced it.. I don't have to defend myself since I have receipts, texts, voicemails and pics of screwdriver left as well as bolts missing. Fortunately, the shop working on it now has saved all the parts removed as well as writtten up the things they have found that were done poorly. I'm sure he won't reply and this will be handled in a small claims court. It gets to a point when it comes to honesty and integrity.

$2 words from a guy from Chumuckla, I'll take that as a compliment.

And yes, I did go back to his shop and I gave him an opportunity to make this right by talking to him man to man, once he started blaming me and raised his voice to me, I left. Even the owner of Jolly Rogers, Bryant was there along with two other guys who work there. I have nothing to lose if people bash me, but if I keep one person from taking their boat there and not get swindled. Sounds good to me. 

On a side note Dave in upholstery does excellent work.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

A bunch of folks on this site are so blinded by all of the rave reviews that get so easily thrown around by the good ol boy system on here about various local businesses that they just can't fathom that their hero has done shoddy work and poor business practices. Happens all the time and just like immediately happened here, the person presenting the negative review gets bashed.

Blows my mind all of the money that these types of places get paid for not ever fixing a damn thing. I had a similar experience with a member off of here that used to run a marine repair shop. I didn't dare come on here and report my horrible experience b/c I would have quickly been bashed for it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> A bunch of folks on this site are so blinded by all of the rave reviews that get so easily thrown around by the good ol boy system on here about various local businesses that they just can't fathom that their hero has done shoddy work and poor business practices. Happens all the time and just like immediately happened here, the person presenting the negative review gets bashed.
> 
> Blows my mind all of the money that these types of places get paid for not ever fixing a damn thing. I had a similar experience with a member off of here that used to run a marine repair shop. I didn't dare come on here and report my horrible experience b/c I would have quickly been bashed for it.


Nail, head.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My engines were both messing up a few years ago. I tried fixing the problem myself, and couldn't. 
Shane came to my boat, fixed the problems, and my boat hasn't stopped running since.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

there is a letter in the mail to you. I cant make everyone happy you were asked to run the boat and to call me if you had any problems all you had to do was bring it back. sometimes certin problems even stump mechanics and it may take a time or 2 to figure it out. im not perfect and dont claim to be. the 2nd time you brought the boat in was 4 months after the first time. we could have resolved this issue but instead you show up to my shop demanding a full refund. im sorry for your inconvience. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

fish4life said:


> there is a letter in the mail to you. I cant make everyone happy you were asked to run the boat and to call me if you had any problems all you had to do was bring it back. sometimes certin problems even stump mechanics and it may take a time or 2 to figure it out. im not perfect and dont claim to be. the 2nd time you brought the boat in was 4 months after the first time. we could have resolved this issue but instead you show up to my shop demanding a full refund. im sorry for your inconvience.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. I accept your apology. I disagree with your statement that I demanded a full refund while in your shop, I never stated and we never came to an agreement since you didn't accept responsibility at that time. Also, during that 4 months the boat was at the shop you work at getting bottom paint and upholstery. I have not received anything from you, I am looking forward to your response, which you state is in the mail. I have already started proceedings and you may be contacted by different agencies over the next week or two, that ball starting rolling when I did not receive an initial reply from 2 weeks ago. I will discontinue any proceedings if we come to a mutual agreement, after I receive your letter. Until that time I will refrain from posting anymore negative reviews.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

i have no problem meeting with you to discuss what can be done. lets set up a time and place to resolve the issue thank shane

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Time for PM's


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

yes sir I agree. we will resolve this else where. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree, but I prefer you emai or text to have a recorded conversation.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, 4 months is long time between visits to the doctor, in your opinion when does the onus land on you for taking so long. I think you are correct, Shane needs a recorded conversation, to protect himself from you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok it's time to,


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Wow, 4 months is long time between visits to the doctor, in your opinion when does the onus land on you for taking so long. I think you are correct, Shane needs a recorded conversation, to protect himself from you.


Another person that just wants to bash the bad reviewer w/out having good reading comprehension skills.

_"Also, during that 4 months the boat was at the shop you work at getting bottom paint and upholstery."_


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wharf Rat said:


> Another person that just wants to bash the bad reviewer w/out having good reading comprehension skills.
> 
> _"Also, during that 4 months the boat was at the shop you work at getting bottom paint and upholstery."_


Agreed, go back and read and comprehend the reply from fish4life, whom I will assume is Shane, that is where I understand the 4 months later comes from. If I am reading wrong I will man up and admit it, but please give me the correct statement otherwise.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

sealark said:


> Ok it's time to,


Why, X-Shark had some bad claims levied on here about him, people who have used Livingston Marine have the right to at least note the job well done. 
There are two side to every story, and it seems these days many want to jump on the side against the one with a good reputation without any real proof or justification. Speed kills as does the internet.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just thaught both sides stated there side and a agreement had been made. The rest is just opinions. Plus I haven't posted the STFU in a while. Rave on. ...


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for those who chose to read the posts completely before replying.


----------

